
Lessons Learned - Viral Marketing For Entrepreneurs - jkopelman
http://www.forentrepreneurs.com/lessons-learnt-viral-marketing/
======
aurora72
I think an "appetizer" is necessary to get the users love the site and make
them sent invitations to friends. In case of YouTube, that was a video-clip
that I adored, in case of Xing.com it was being able to see the profile of a
friend I knew, and in case of Linked-In, it was seeing the profile of a world-
wide famous developer.

I'm sure that, the most important factor driving the growth and affecting
those viral marketing cofactors is this thing that I call "appetizer"

------
Scramblejams
Anybody else get an annoying dialog from this site complaining that your
cookies are disabled?

~~~
aditya
Looks like it's cuz there is an embedded zoho sheet, try this:
<http://etherpad.com/Jjj2UqtuDz>

